# Reloads FAIL ...... S&W 629 (44 mag)



## Big Dog

*I don't know the source, got it from a friend ..........
*

*A guy came into  our department the other day to ask a favor.  He had a S&W 629 that he  wanted to dispose of  after a mishap at the range.  He said there was a loud bang when he tested  his new reload and the gun smacked him in the  forehead, leaving a nice gash.  When the tweety birds cleared,  **this is what he  saw ..... Perhaps his new reload was  a little hot?*


----------



## Erik

saw this a few weeks ago - instead of a double charge, it was likely a low charge that did not cover the primer so the primer flash was able to ignite too much powder at once.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I wonder if his primers were seated too high and went off out of position when the cylinder was rotating?  

A little JBWeld and it will be fine though.


----------



## Melensdad

I also saw this a couple weeks ago.  I tend to think Erik might be onto something with a light charge and an explosion rather than a double charge.  It also may be that an ultra fast powder was used in too big of a cartridge and that could lead to an explosion rather than a burn.  Powder types differ in burn rate and there are some powders suitable for small cases that could lead to disaster in a larger case.

As a former reloader_ (with a new progressive machine that is not yet installed because my sister in law is using my reloading room as her closet ),_ I can say that this type of mishap is probably very rare.  I know with a self-indexing progressive press it would be pretty tough to make a double charge and not know it!!!

Many folks think that the gunpowder in the case explodes and pushed the bullets out the barrel but it actually burns in a controlled fashion and the gasses expand.


----------



## RNE228

Maybe a double load, of a something like Bullseye...

I like powders that fill the case, so if there is a double charge it will overflow. Loking at my Speer book, there are a few powders listed for 44mag that could easily double charge.

Seems to me when I used Bullseye to reload some 38's years ago, you could quadruple charge them and still not fill the case. 

Interesting theory about a very light load though.


----------



## Glink

Wow!!! The extra recoil confuses me a bit on this one, I think.  I would think that the failure shown would have vented the gases straight up, forcing the gun down and not back and up into his forehead. Maybe it was the top half of the cylinder that hit his head? I don't see any meat or blood on the hammer spur.

I second the theory of using a powder that fills the case; but you have to consider barrel length and blah blah blah...............damn nice pistol to just go and blow up though.


----------



## rugerman

Reload didn't fail (it went bang) the reloader did.


----------



## Big Dog

*.44 Magnum Accident*

Got it in an e-mail

.44 Magnum Accident​ First it was baby formula, then pet food, but now you should​ 
watch out when buying anything from China , including bright,​ 
shiny ammunition.​ A guy came into the police department the other day to ask a favor.​ 
He had a S&W 629 (.44 Mag) that he wanted to dispose of​ 
after a mishap at the range.​ He said there was a loud bang when he tested his new ammo​ 
(Chinese made), and the gun smacked him in the forehead,​ 
leaving a nice gash.  When the tweety birds cleared from around​ 
his head, the pictures show what he saw.​ Bet he never uses Chinese made ammo again!​ Looks like when the round in the chamber went off,​ 
it also set off at least two other rounds in adjacent cylinders.​ 
I would have hated to been the one that pulled the trigger on​ that one!​ 









A really good reason for not buying cheap ammunition !!​ 
Or anything from China.  They are proving this statement to be true.​ 
You get what you pay for​ 
  [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"Life may not be the party we hoped for, 
but while we're still here we may as well dance."

 [/FONT]


----------



## snow dog

*Re: .44 Magnum Accident*

Wow, ugly, no thanks. Lucky guy


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: .44 Magnum Accident*

Yer, getting old Big Dog.  The story changed too . . .

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=31927&


----------



## SShepherd

*Re: .44 Magnum Accident*

I'm thinkin there's more to the story


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: .44 Magnum Accident*



PBinWA said:


> Yer, getting old Big Dog.  The story changed too . . .
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=31927&



My Mom says I'm getting Alzheimer's, it looked familiar, even did a quick search. There is so many like this I've seen .............. bla, bla, bla

I'll merge ...............


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: .44 Magnum Accident*



Big Dog said:


> My Mom says I'm getting Alzheimer's, it looked familiar, even did a quick search. There is so many like this I've seen .............. bla, bla, bla
> 
> I'll merge ...............



I knew I had seen it before but thought it was funny that you posted it both times!


----------



## fogtender

Something stinks about this. The two shells next to the center one failed and clearly blew out as well... That isn't right, they should have been dented from the top lifting off, but not ignited as well. I don't think "Normal" power was used, may have been closer to a nitro/explosive mix that is more of an explosive than a charge.

Just don't look right, something missing other than the top of the chamber...

And that kind of a recoil/explosion would be more like he got hit in the groin instead of the head, or maybe even pulled it out of his mouth....

Just fishy... and it is a stinky fish at that.... like maybe a set up for a lawsuit...


----------



## 300 H and H

This one was on a couple of gun forums a few years back. At that time, it was stated the cause was a squib or primer only charge that left the preceeding bullet lodged in the barrel, and another was fired into the back of the first bullet.

I have personally seen this done on an indoor range in St Louis years ago. In that case it was a Charter arms 357....The top strap "left the building" and the barrel was split from the frame to about two inches from the muzzle. (6" barrel) And you could see the sides of both of the bullets through the crack in the barrel. The guys shooting it was practicing how fast he could shot it double action. Guess he didn't notice in time...He was unhurt, but VERY scared of what happened. The partitions between shooters firing lanes prevented anyone else from being hurt. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## fogtender

300 H and H said:


> This one was on a couple of gun forums a few years back. At that time, it was stated the cause was a squib or primer only charge that left the preceeding bullet lodged in the barrel, and another was fired into the back of the first bullet.
> 
> I have personally seen this done on an indoor range in St Louis years ago. In that case it was a Charter arms 357....The top strap "left the building" and the barrel was split from the frame to about two inches from the muzzle. (6" barrel) And you could see the sides of both of the bullets through the crack in the barrel. The guys shooting it was practicing how fast he could shot it double action. Guess he didn't notice in time...He was unhurt, but VERY scared of what happened. The partitions between shooters firing lanes prevented anyone else from being hurt.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Wel if it was a primer only drill that shell casing would still be intact, the two shells on either side of the barreled shell both blew up.  Which makes me suspect of something used other than just gunpowder and cancel the primer theory, clearly the shells we hot with something.

Anyway, I am just suspicious when something like that appears that is way out of the "Norm".  Would sure like to hear the entire story behind it...


----------



## Randy Scheffer

> Would sure like to hear the entire story behind it...


I'm surprised that the idiot even let a picture of it be shown over the internet LOL

A mountain gun by Smith is built pretty sturdy.


----------

